# GAME 4: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 5-01-05 7:30p.m.



## Peja Vu

<center>
*<center>(50-32) (Home: 30-11)*
*<center> vs.*
<center>
*<center>(52-30) (Road: 26-15)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*






































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brad Miller





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


<center>*Key Reserves*






























Bobby Jackson/Darius Songaila/ Maurice Evans/Brian Skinner 































Vladimir Radmanovic/Antonio Daniels/ Danny Fortson Nick Collison


*Seattle SuperSonics Lead Series Over Sacramento Kings** 2-1

<center>Previous Games*
*<center>Kings 78 Sonics 108*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 101 Sonics 106*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 107 Sonics 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center>Kings 122 Sonics 101*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>*Playoff Results*
<center>* Kings 82 - Seattle 87*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>* Kings 93 - Seattle 105*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

<center>* Kings 116 - Seattle 104*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*Stats vs. Sonics*
*<center>PPG: 16.2
<center>RPG: 4
<center>APG: 6
*


*<center>Luke Ridnour*
<center>









*Stats vs. Kings*
*<center>PPG: 13.2
<center>RPG: 2.7
<center>APG: 5.5
*


----------



## Twix

Whoa, I didn't know Luke's hair was first like this. :eek8: I'm glad he got a haircut. He looks much cuter. 


We need to win this game or Friday's was is meanless. 

Need the energy and effort again from the fans and players.

*GO KINGS!!!*


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Prediction

Kings 112*
Sonics 102

*Peja 23pts 8reb
Mike 27pts 4reb 7ast
Cat 21pts 4reb 4ast
Brad 16pts 8reb 4ast*


----------



## NR 1

Game Prediction

Kings 118
Sonics 113

Peja 26pts 6reb 3asts
Bibby 22pts 4reb 8asts
Brad 16pts 11reb 4asts


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I just gotta say, pick up your ****ing game Peja, im sick of this ****.


----------



## NR 1

Take it easy dude!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I say let him go, he's right, Peja infuriates me too. I spend half of every game cursing him. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I can't watch a guy who is called one of the best shooters in basketball brick 15 open shots per game anymore. 

The List, players who have yet to show up in this series:

Songaila 
Skinner
House


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Another big game for us. We gotta win this one too. :biggrin:

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Sonics 100

*Peja 25pts
Bibby 24pts*

Allen 27pts
Lewis 20pts


----------



## G-Force

Peja Vu or KinG,

Could you do us game thread challenged Sonics moderators a favor and make a copy of your game threrad in the Sonics forum? We'll give you all the credit, and be eternally grateful, well, at least for a couple of days. I'm wiped out from moving and I am rather inept at making purty game threads.

Thanx,
G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Peja Vu or KinG,
> 
> Could you do us game thread challenged Sonics moderators a favor and make a copy of your game threrad in the Sonics forum? We'll give you all the credit, and be eternally grateful, well, at least for a couple of days. I'm wiped out from moving and I am rather inept at making purty game threads.
> 
> Thanx,
> G-Force


No problem man. I was just about to do it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bet on the Kings or the Sonics at uCash Sportsbook 

25,000 from PejaVlade yet again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NBA beat: Love 'em or hate 'em, these are 5 feisty guys 



> These are the guys one takes great pleasure in clobbering and muting.
> 
> Foes so spastic and so into it, they gnaw at you. But they're also the type you would certainly appreciate having on your side.
> 
> An All-Fiery-Five collection of fired-up, wound-up and driven postseason players would look something like this: Guards Jon Barry, Houston Rockets, and Damon Jones, Miami Heat; forwards Reggie Evans, Seattle SuperSonics, and Kenyon Martin, Denver Nuggets; center Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat.
> 
> These guys couldn't play a video game without knocking the couch over. The oldest of the bunch at 35 is Mourning, who has rediscovered his competitive furnace. He's back in Miami after his career was nearly derailed because of kidney problems. He's flexing his muscled guns, high-fiving all comers as in his early Heat days. And he said the other day after an especially inspired Game 2 victory over the New Jersey Nets that he plays every game "like it's my last."
> 
> The biceps thing? It bothers opponents when he scowls and shows the brawn like someone at a WWE reunion, but no one's complaining in Miami.
> 
> *"If I had Zo's biceps, I'd be flexing all the time," Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said in his post-Game 2 news conference. "I'd be coaching in sleeveless shirts. I could only dream of that."*


:laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Supersonics notes: Lewis hemmed in by double team 



> It sounded like an admission of defeat.
> 
> Seattle SuperSonics forward Rashard Lewis, discouraged after two woeful offensive outings against the Kings in their first round playoff series, feels as if the fix is on.
> 
> The Kings know his every move, maybe even his thoughts. They trail him the way the IRS does tax evaders, and they never come alone.
> 
> *"Sacramento pretty much knows every play I'm running - what I'm going to do, where I'm going to be at," Lewis said. "They're taking me out before I can post up. There's a guy leaving our bigs and shadowing me in the middle of the paint before they even pass the ball to me in the post. Maybe, I think, we need to change a couple plays up."*
> 
> Or maybe the Kings do. The double-team method has worked as far as Lewis is concerned, although it has allowed center Jerome James to roam free down low and quadruple his scoring average from the regular season. The Kings' Peja Stojakovic has had the main assignment, forcing Lewis into a 12.2-points-per-game average that's way off his pace of 20.5 that earned him a debut in this season's All-Star Game.
> 
> But at practice Saturday, Lewis spoke as if he had reached the nowhere-to-go-but-up state of mind, the kind that typically results in good players bouncing back to have great nights.
> 
> Sonics coach Nate McMillan is a respected tactician, meaning he will have some sort of answer when his squad looks to take a 3-1 series lead in Game 4 tonight at Arco Arena. Together, they're looking to make Lewis matter again.
> 
> "I'm a good player, and I've been in this position before," Lewis said. "I pick and choose my ways to score, and I'll find a different way. Tomorrow, I'm sure I'll have a different game."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Games too physical, Adelman insists 



> When Kings coach Rick Adelman sends his yearly gripes about playoff officiating to the NBA, he doesn't expect much in return.
> 
> An e-mail reply is nice, even better if the head official responds to every detailed complaint, as former head of officiating Ed Rush has done for the Kings before.
> 
> This season's first official grievance was filed Saturday, because Adelman and his staff are fed up with what they perceive as a first-round playoff series that has become too physical, even by playoff standards.
> 
> *The Seattle SuperSonics lead the best-of-seven first-round series 2-1, largely because their physical big men had their way in Seattle.*
> 
> The hope, Adelman said, is that each new officiating crew comes with the proper context, knowing each player and how he has been playing.
> 
> "They've allowed too much to happen," Adelman said of the officials. "On the boards, it's ridiculous what they're allowing to happen. I think after three games, someone should look at that, and when the officials come in here (tonight), they should be aware of that. ... I know the playoffs are physical, but I've been told they're no different than the regular season."
> 
> The Sonics were furious with some of the calls in the Kings' 116-104 Game 3 victory Friday night, most notably the perceived quick whistles on forward Danny Fortson. He had five fouls in eight minutes - plus a technical.











Kings coach Rick Adelman frowns in disgust over a foul called by Sean Corbin in Game 2 of the playoff series against Seattle on Tuesday night.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Don't expect surprises 



> There may be tweaks, but it's too late to make major changes
> 
> Seven months ago, NBA teams - the Seattle SuperSonics and Kings included - assembled for training camp. Including their three meetings in this current Western Conference first-round playoff series, the teams have met seven times since the regular season began.
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman said he does not see either team making wholesale changes for tonight's pivotal Game 4 at Arco Arena.
> 
> "At this stage of the year, you're not going to see a lot of major changes," said Adelman, whose 130 playoff games as a coach (68-62) rank ninth all time. "If you didn't have it in your offense by the start of the playoffs, it's a little late to make big changes. What you'll see is teams tweaking things here and there."
> 
> Adelman and Seattle coach Nate McMillan have said they need to find better methods of controlling their opposition's pick-and-roll or pick-and-pop plays.
> 
> Adelman said the team best able to recognize, adjust and execute will be in the driver's seat.
> 
> Right now, Seattle is steering with its 2-1 lead in the best-of-seven series. The Sonics know a victory would put them in position to put away the Kings in Tuesday night's Game 5 in Seattle. In effect, Seattle still is playing with house money, because it already has protected its home-court advantage, with Games 5 and 7 still to be played at KeyArena.
> 
> The Kings know they have to win in Seattle to win the series but now are playing the second of two games (Game 3 was the first) they have to win.
> 
> *The Kings watched film for 45 minutes Saturday afternoon and then worked on shooting. Adelman initially planned about a one-hour gathering but hinted he kept his group around a bit longer, hoping to sharpen its focus.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley answers to his mother 



> Cuttino is tough, but Jackie can still get his full attention.
> 
> Cuttino Mobley backs down to no player.
> 
> Not Kobe Bryant in postseasons past when the Laker was at his very best; not the ever-efficient and hard-to-keep-up-with Ray Allen of Seattle now.
> 
> But Mobley's mom? Look out.
> 
> The Kings guard can hear Jackie Mobley's voice even in the most frantic Arco Arena moments. It can pierce through the delirium and reach his eardrums like a cannon blast, stopping him cold.
> 
> Take Friday night. Mobley did most of the barking in a Game 3 the Kings desperately needed in this first-round playoff series with the SuperSonics. He jumped on teammates to stick with it, then his mother got on him.
> 
> When Mobley was hit with a technical foul late in a game the Kings went on to win, there was Mama Mobley standing on the far baseline, in clear view of the culprit, arms crossed, shouting, "Cut that out, Cuttino!"
> 
> It's a strong bond between mother and son, nurtured in North Philadelphia when all they had was each other, with back alleys so dark and dangerous Mobley, as a 12-year-old, had to stand cool when a thug stuffed a gun barrel into his mouth just to see how he'd respond.
> 
> He responded well enough to get away, to avoid such a mess again.
> 
> Then and now, Jackie is the woman in his life, the one constant in a basketball career of change - one high school, one prep school, one college, three NBA teams. And if that makes him a mama's boy, so be it. Join the Kings crowd. Mike Bibby is a mama's boy. Same with Bobby Jackson, whose mother died two years ago but remains in his heart.











Kings guard Cuttino Mobley may be tough, but he’s barely a match for his mom, Jackie.









Kings guard Cuttino Mobley may be tough, but he’s barely a match for his mom, Jackie, above. When he was fined by the NBA last week, his mom gave him an earful.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Marcos Breton: Would the curtains close? 



> An early exit from the playoffs by the Kings would damage the chances of a new arena
> 
> If the Kings had won the NBA title in 2002, would we have a new arena in Sacramento today? You bet.
> 
> Sacramento was a cauldron of pent-up emotion during that year's Western Conference finals against the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Can you imagine if the Kings had actually prevailed while tapping fully into a caustic vein of regional rivalry and searing hatred for former Lakers Shaquille O'Neal and Phil Jackson?
> 
> Can you imagine the celebration spawned by the NBA trophy paraded down J Street and hoisted in triumph at City Hall? Sacramento would have broken ground for a new arena the next day. Our city would have been so happy, grateful and emotional that approving a taxpayer-funded arena would have seemed the natural thing to do, like a family buying a car it really couldn't afford after a good year in the stock market.
> 
> OK, wake up now!
> 
> *Reality reminds that Peja Stojakovic missed that wide-open jumper at the end of regulation in Game 7 against the Lakers just as he's missing wide-open jumpers against the Seattle SuperSonics now. Reality is that Sacramento's arena plans have whiffed like Peja's playoff shots and the Kings' championship hopes.*
> 
> Fast forward to today and another must-win game in which a Kings loss would spell near-certain elimination from the first round of the playoffs for the first time in five years.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Seattle's bruising play doesn't faze Miller 



> They play dirty, they play hard, but after missing the final 25 regular-season games because of a thigh contusion and fractured left leg, Brad Miller is donating his body to the cause.
> 
> Shove. Grab. Hold. Push.
> 
> Trash talk.
> 
> Regardless of what Sonics enforcers Reggie Evans and Danny Fortson have in mind for Game 4 - and Miller anticipates more of a WWE encounter than a skills test - the Kings center plans another prolonged leap into the ring. He is prepared for anything. And while he prefers a more gentlemanly scrum, given the frustration of watching and waiting during his recent seven-week absence, the 7-foot-1, 261-pound veteran isn't averse to throwing elbows and verbal jabs of his own.
> 
> The Sonics as dirty players?
> 
> "There are a couple of them that are," suggested Miller with a sly smile. "Who do you think? It isn't hard to figure out. You can see what Danny (Fortson) does, but you can't see Reggie. (Evans) learned that from Iowa. That's exactly how they played in college. I've told him to his face ... the way he flops, grabs, holds. There's a line with athletes, and sometimes he goes over it. But that's his game. He plays hard and gets away with it."
> 
> Welcome back, Brad.
> 
> The Kings need a dose of nasty.
> 
> While not exactly a mirror image of the wide-bodied Sonics duo, Miller is hardly a cupcake. He speaks softly and plays with a bang. The familiar frown is a facade, the pretty passes and feathery jumpers misleading. This is a Marlboro man who would rather chew than inhale, who couldn't wait to get back in the saddle.
> 
> *Those 25 games were painful for him, worse for the slumping Kings. Reserve Brian Skinner made an early impact defensively, but Rick Adelman's high-post offense relies heavily on a creative passing big man, and with Vlade Divac and Chris Webber having departed, Miller is the sole heir on the roster. His inside/outside balance has been integral to the Kings' successes these past two seasons, and when healthy, his physical presence significantly enhances current prospects for a prolonged series.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Seattle at Sacramento 10:30 pm EDT 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Mike Bibby saved a vintage playoff performance for the home fans. He hopes to provide another one on Sunday when the Sacramento Kings attempt to even their Western Conference series against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> The series shifts to Seattle for Game Five on Tuesday.


----------



## Twix

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I say let him go, he's right, Peja infuriates me too. I spend half of every game cursing him.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I can't watch a guy who is called one of the best shooters in basketball brick 15 open shots per game anymore.
> 
> The List, players who have yet to show up in this series:
> 
> Songaila
> Skinner
> House


I thought House have been doing good in this series so far. What did you expect from him?? He's not Mike Bibby. 

And Darius isn't Brad. He haven't done anything amazing but he's doing what he needs to do and that's playing solid coming off the bench.

Skinner is probably the most disappointing one yet. But the offense doesn't run through him especially in the playoffs. He also seem like he's forcing a lot of stuffs and getting silly turnovers. 

I think Pedja's been doing OK. In Game 3, Sonics double teamed him every time he touched the ball so they did a good job of taking Pedja out of his game. When he did shoot, he was just forcing and missing badly that it's probably best if he don't shoot and use himself as a decoy to let Cat, Brad, or Bibby open. It wasn't until 4th QTR that Pedja started having better looks and making them. Another thing that a lot of fans are forgetting is that Pedja's playing very good D on Rashard Lewis. It's one of the reasons why Rashard is struggling right now.

The Kings have only won 1 game in this series, so right now it's hard to judge who's playing well so far.


----------



## Twix

Here's my prediction:

Kings 110
Sonics 102

GO KINGS!!!!!!! :woot: I know ARCO will be rocking again!


----------



## halfbreed

Time to sack up.

Kings 113
Sonics 103

Bibby 30 pts


----------



## Peja Vu

Can't we get one 6:00 start in this series? I hate the 7:30 starts:upset:

Kings 111
Sonics 109

Last second shot by Bibby


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Kings 105
Sonics 94

Bibby 25 points 7 assists
Mobley 20 Points 4 assists 4 boards
Peja 24 Points 5 boards


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Can't we get one 6:00 start in this series? I hate the 7:30 starts:upset:
> 
> Kings 111
> Sonics 109
> 
> Last second shot by Bibby


It's good for me. 

I came from work at 11:45pm and catch about 4 or 5 minutes at the end of the game. :yes:


----------



## SacTown16

Prediction:

Sonics 103
Kings 107

Peja: 29 pts
Miller: 19 pts, 11 Reb
Bibby: 20 pts


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 is agressive to start the game. After 4 offensive chances Peja manages to get a floater in.


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 solid D out of bounce on Evans, Kings ball.


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad from the elbow automatic. Rashard walks in for a layup.


----------



## Pejavlade

We need James taking those 8ft thats not his game. Nice dish by Peja to Brad from the key.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a shooting foul on Ray, shooting 2. Makes both.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with assist to Peja for 3 in the pocket, nothing but net.


----------



## Pejavlade

They keep saying Peja cant guard Lewis what has he been doing for the past 3 games.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja with a layup 7 points early.


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad Miller ones again wide open form the top of the key. All nylon on that one.


----------



## Pejavlade

19-16 Kings on a 2on 1 fast break. Sonics call timeout.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm here pejavlade. 

Hows the game so far???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're showing how Brad Miller set that pick on Ridnour. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Radman no more brades. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat with a three. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Offensive rebound by Brad and Cat with a three.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 22-16 Sonics

1stQ with 3:23 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 missed a golden oppurtunity, on the other end Kings are playing good defence.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

BoJax and Songaila in. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Bs call on Cat, he pushed off after the call was called. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> K9 missed a golden oppurtunity, on the other end Kings are playing good defence.


So far yes. Hope it continues.


----------



## Pejavlade

3 seconds in the key, turnover Sonics. I notice that when Cat gets on a little roll he gets into alot of 1-1 games and takes forced shots, hopefully he stays on task this game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I hope Peja continues to make shots. :yes:

We're gonna win this one guys. Believe me.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I hope Peja continues to make shots. :yes:
> 
> We're gonna win this one guys. Believe me.


I think hes 3-3 thats great but I think he should take a bit more 3 shots a quater wont cut it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

You think that coach will use Evans at all tonight??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I think hes 3-3 thats great but I think he should take a bit more 3 shots a quater wont cut it.


He should demand the ball. Especially if he's feeling it. :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You think that coach will use Evans at all tonight??


I dont know but hes borderline dirty player to me that tries to flop alot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're talking on how they want Lewis to touch the ball more and be more active when he's out there. Yeah right. Against our defense?? Never.


----------



## Pejavlade

Strong rebound by K9. Elbow foul on Collison.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I dont know but hes borderline dirty player to me that tries to flop alot.


No I mean our Evans. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> They're talking on how they want Lewis to touch the ball more and be more active when he's out there. Yeah right. Against our defense?? Never.


We need Peja to play good D on him for the rest of the series.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> No I mean our Evans. :laugh:


HAHah my bad, I think he would do a great job on Ray.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> No I mean our Evans. :laugh:


But to make things clear I agree with you PejaVlade, he's dirty. Reggie Evans that is.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja 4-4 nothing but net.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia on the line, makes both free throws. 26-18 Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> HAHah my bad, I think he would do a great job on Ray.


I think so too. Game 3 he did a great job.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja should have taken that three.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Forston is a dirty player also. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What are they waiting for??


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Pejaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


That was amazing Bibby hits a three then Peja steals the ball and hits a buzzer beater.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

It counts. :yes: YES!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> What are they waiting for??


Reviewing the play to see if Peja released it on time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> That was amazing Bibby hits a three then Peja steals the ball and hits a buzzer beater.



If they keep themselves ahead of Sonics also for 2nd quarter and after half it will be easier.

During the first two games they were behind and thats why they couldn't come back and win.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of First

Kings 31
Sonics 20

Peja 11pts 1reb 1ast 1stl


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja again.

He's showing why he's an All*Star. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Commentators keep saying Peja cant guard lewis what about the other way around.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja again.
> 
> He's showing why he's an All*Star. :yes:


And one of the best shooters in the leauge.


----------



## Pejavlade

Big Nasty going to the charity strike, foul on Fortson.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jerome James is in. Watch out. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Corliss Willaimson with a nasty Dunk....... :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Big Nasty with a slama jama Dunk, Sonics call timeout. 39-22 Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 39-22 Sonics

2ndQ with 10:22 left.....


We're back guys. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Guests it's a good time to sign up now. Sign and then come here and join our discussion.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

How about the Suns winning tonight. 

They're sending a message out there.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn did you see how Carmelo fouled Ginobili?? That was wrong. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Williamson again with 2. GO NASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

I like Big Nasty on James he can hammer him back. :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Damn did you see how Carmelo fouled Ginobili?? That was wrong. :nonono:


Around the neck... :eek8:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 41-22 Sonics 

2ndQ 9:34 left....


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow were was the foul there?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Around the neck... :eek8:


Could have broken his neck. Now I hope they don't win another game.


----------



## Pejavlade

3 fouls on Corliss 2 of which were complete bs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow were was the foul there?


Refs starting to help the Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, Songaila should jump up there and freaking dunk the ball with authority. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Time Out by the Kings.

Kings 41-30 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia really needs to take that up strong he missed 3 easy buckets this game by just going up weak.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Songalia really needs to take that up strong he missed 3 easy buckets this game by just going up weak.


I know man. Thats 6 points right there. It sucks. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Why is Peja not getting the ball? Ones Bobby is on he seems to take Peja out of the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Why is Peja not getting the ball? Ones Bobby is on he seems to take Peja out of the game.


Maybe he doesn't like him? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

BMiller with 2. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

With one leg, James cannot gaurd Brad Miller. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I've noticed that Vladi has changed his hair. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 43-31 Sonics



Play Defense Guys!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Noooo after that foul Peja is holding his finger. Please let it be nothing, and let him continue playing well.


----------



## Pejavlade

Finally we get a call, K9 was foulded last time down aswell.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

That was easy basket by Allen. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Noooo after that foul Peja is holding his finger. Please let it be nothing, and let him continue playing well.


I think he's allright.


Damn, vladi with a dunk. its a 7 point game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

James with 2 and gets fouled. :nonono:

Now its a 4 point game. 


Comon guys....


----------



## Pejavlade

Damn it, hammer him Peja not some silly fouls like that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Thomas with 2. 

GO K9!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings ball still.

Bibbys shot was denied by James.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice take by Kenny, where is Skinner?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

K9 again with 2.

He's playing good.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Nice take by Kenny, where is Skinner?


I've noticed that too. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

James with another dunk. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 47-44 Sonics

2ndQ with 4:34 left..


----------



## Pejavlade

James is taunting a little bit we need Maurice to dunk on him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> James with another dunk. :curse:


We're not even trying to defend him. It's more trying to defend Lewis and Vladi.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice lay in by Bibby, we need to stop Ray put Maurice on him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 51-48 Sonics


Don't lose the lead guys.....:gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja finally with 2. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice D by Peja on lewis, Peja with a steal but Bibby misses.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Brad Miller fouls Lewis.

We're not leting anything go in from him. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Brad Miller fouls Lewis.
> 
> We're not leting anything go in from him. :laugh:


We could use Skinner to play phyiscal in the paint, but then hes small for James, how many min can Brad play?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> We could use Skinner to play phyiscal in the paint, but then hes small for James, how many min can Brad play?


25-30 probably. I hope he puts in Big Nasty again. He was good during that time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I still think Peja is a better shooter than Allen. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> 25-30 probably. I hope he puts in Big Nasty again. He was good during that time.


Hes in foul trouble but we should see him 2nd half.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lewis at the free throw line.

Makes both.

Kings 55-50 Sonics


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja gets fouled.

It would have been nice if it went in.


----------



## Pejavlade

Steal by Peja on the other end driving to the hoop, gets fouled should be 2 more points. Sonics shooting 73% this quater that needs to go down.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice rebound by K9, ones again peja going to the line. Hes ganing confindence.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja playing great so far.

Give him the ball goddamit. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Nice rebound by K9, ones again peja going to the line. Hes ganing confindence.


He sure is. 

19 points from him so far. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Second chance points:

Kings 17
Sonics 2

Nice stat.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mike Bibby with a pull up from the top of the key.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 60-52 Sonics

2ndQ with 1:05 left....


SONICS TIMEOUT!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia has been terrible this game, common step it up a little. Sonics timeout.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Mike Bibby with a pull up from the top of the key.



Him and Peja are playing great.

And the whole team together is playing good so far.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Songalia has been terrible this game, common step it up a little. Sonics timeout.


He's good to get rebounds and stuff and score when he's the only one at the basket. He should hit the weights during the offseason and get stronger so he can slam it down.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Nice steal by BIbby. 


Peja with a 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice steal, peja for three make that 21points for Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Give the ball to Peja again....


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny strong take, we need some stops now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 65-55 Sonics

2ndQ with 09.1 left


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Give the ball to Peja again....


I agree, Bibby did a great job not rushing things on that steal.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kenny strong take, we need some stops now.


Keepin the league to double digits would be nice.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby from deep beyond the arch, count it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with a three!!!


Kings 68-56 Sonics


ITS HALFTIME LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja being interviewed by the halftime lady. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Wonder what the TNT guys will say now. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja haftime interview, key to defence he said, stoping ray and not getting relaxed other there.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja being interviewed by the halftime lady. :groucho:


Michele Tafoya. Good interview.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Man I hate these guys, all they talk about is BS.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Michele Tafoya. Good interview.


Yeah,, Michelle. :laugh:

Forgot her name.


I swear she was on TV earlier today??? Or was that last night?? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What did kenny say about Peja??? Put a hand in his face or something??


----------



## Pejavlade

*Halftime:

Kings 68*
Sonics 56

*Peja 8-11fg 21pts 2reb 1ast 3stl
Bibby 12pts 2reb 6ast 1stl
K9 10pts 8reb 1ast 1stl
Brad 10pts 2 reb 1ast
Cat 5pts 3reb 3ast 3stl*


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> What did kenny say about Peja??? Put a hand in his face or something??


Yeah they were comparing him to someone and then like the other guy put a hand in his face aka played defence. So i guess there saying that Lewis isnt doing a great job. Let it stay that way.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah they were comparing him to someone and then like the other guy put a hand in his face aka played defence. So i guess there saying that Lewis isnt doing a great job. Let it stay that way.


:laugh:

They suck thats all I know. The half time guys. :dead: 


Peja is great. And thats all I know too. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Halftime:
> 
> Kings 68*
> Sonics 56
> 
> *Peja 8-11fg 21pts 2reb 1ast 3stl
> Bibby 12pts 2reb 6ast 1stl
> K9 10pts 8reb 1ast 1stl
> Brad 10pts 2 reb 1ast
> Cat 5pts 3reb 3ast 3stl*


Nice stats there man. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh:
> 
> They suck thats all I know. The half time guys. :dead:
> 
> 
> Peja is great. And thats all I know too. :yes:


AHAhah yeah i like kenny though and sometimes Charlz for humor.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> AHAhah yeah i like kenny though and sometimes Charlz for humor.


Yeah for humor they're great but otherwise they know nothing.


----------



## Twix

GOO KINGS!!!

Need to continue this effort and scoring in the 2nd half!

:banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Can't wait for second half.

Wonder if Skinner, Evans will play?? :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Can't wait for second half.
> 
> Wonder if Skinner, Evans will play?? :whoknows:


Is Rick trying to send some kind of message to Skinner?


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Can't wait for second half.
> 
> Wonder if Skinner, Evans will play?? :whoknows:


Not sure... but if Kings keep continuing to do well, Adelman might not put them in unless foul troubles?? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics shooting better than us and we're still leading.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Sonics shooting better than us and we're still leading.


We are getting 2nd chance we need to keep this up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Not sure... but if Kings keep continuing to do well, Adelman might not put them in unless foul troubles?? :whoknows:


Yeah, maybe. Only Adelman knows.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja has something wraped around his finger.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 68-58 Sonics


3rdQ has started.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ray Allen again we need to stop him now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans is in. Damn it.

Kings 68-60 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

We are 0-3 to start the game thats not good. We need to get some easy buckets.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen has 21 so far. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What was that????? :eek8:


----------



## Pejavlade

Travel on Kenny what a terrible start lets go Kings get back into it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen misses. Lewis with a rebound. Kings get the ball.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice block by Brad. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Travel on Kenny what a terrible start lets go Kings get back into it.


That wasn't travel. The refs suck once again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Stojakovicccccccc with a 2. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja shakes James and hits a top of the key jumper. Good Job. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Adelman doesn't look too happy.


Peja with 23 so far. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics with the ball..


Play some defense guys......


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 70-62 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Bs calls ones again, last time down Allen fouled Kenny no call, superstar treatment.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 70-64 Sonics

3rdQ with 7:42 left....


----------



## Pejavlade

Strong take by Kenny, nice pass by Brad.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Great defense by Peja on Lewis. He's doing a great job. So far.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Bs calls ones again, last time down Allen fouled Kenny no call, superstar treatment.



Thats what I hate about the refs man. They treat superstars better. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny makes both ft 72-64 Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat with a steal.

And allen steals it again. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Good D by Cat that possesion to bad we lost it second after and Allen got a layup.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings with a TimeOut. Time to tell the guys to keep playing good or they'll be fishing.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ray making this look like a highschool game we need to shut him down now, what ever it takes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Good D by Cat that possesion to bad we lost it second after and Allen got a layup.


Yeah, too bad. He should have kept the ball to himself.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Ray making this look like a highschool game we need to shut him down now, what ever it takes.


As long as Lewis, James and Ridnour are not playing good let Allen do whatever he wants. He'll lose his energy pretty soon. Just watch.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> As long as Lewis, James and Ridnour are not playing good let Allen do whatever he wants. He'll lose his energy pretty soon. Just watch.


I dont know about Allen losing his energy but I agree its a team game, one person cannot do it all by himself.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I dont know about Allen losing his energy but I agree its a team game, one person cannot do it all by himself.


yeah, thats what I mean. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans with a foul. 

Kings 72-66 Sonics


Brad is back in I guess.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice take by Brad, got fouled. Shooting 2. Misses the first makes the 2nd.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We need to go the the free throw line more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Shoot it Peja!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja fouled by Lewis, shooting 2.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja makes both free throws.

Kings 75-68 Sonics..



GOtta keep the lead. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja with a rebound.

Damn, allen with 2. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Good Defence by Kings, damn Allen steals it again.


----------



## Pejavlade

James walking back on defence, lucky to get that rebound.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen misses.

Cat misses.

JUMP BALL!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Good job Kenny getting the jumpball on Lewis.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Good Defence by Kings, damn Allen steals it again.


I thought so too. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

we got the ball. :clap:

Give it to Peja now!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings gain possesion of the jumpball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Turnover again. Damn it.

James misses.

Peja rebound again. He's playign good.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings getting a little careless, we need to settle down.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Players shouldn't do that.

Could hurt the fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings playing good defense. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibbt is really strugglin now, he had like 3 to's in a row. Lets go Bibby get back into this one. Lucky for us Sonics turnoverd again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Wat is it with brad, he can't make free throws. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad misses 0-2 ft. 75-70 Kings, 3:32 left in 3rd.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 75-73 Sonics 


GET SOME SHOTS GUYS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

That had to be a foul on Cat he was mauled inside the paint. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We can't give this game up. It means a lot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> That had to be a foul on Cat he was mauled inside the paint. :curse:



THe refs once again. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're talking on how Allen has a quick release. BAHHH


Peja is still the better shooter. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We can't give this game up. It means a lot.


I agree Big Game for us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn vladi with a three.

Kings 77-76 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Damn Radman hits 3 1 point game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I agree Big Game for us.


We lose this one and it's over.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja 27pts 10-15 shooting. WOW.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a three in the pocket. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat with a big 3!!!!!!!!!!


Kings 82-76 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Damn Fortson on the foul line, make both.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Gotta keep the lead. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Finally Fortson picks up a foul. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen is out. :groucho:

Time to extend the lead.


----------



## Pejavlade

Big Nasty makes both free throws 84-78 Kings. 37.0 seconds left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 84-78 Sonics

3rdQ with 24. left


----------



## Pejavlade

We never get calls, it really pisses me off.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

END OF 3rd QUARTER!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> We never get calls, it really pisses me off.


It's been like that for years. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

How many pts does Peja have so far???

He's playing great on defense. And also making shots.


----------



## Pejavlade

*End of 3rd.

Kings 84*
Sonics 80

*Peja 27pts 4reb 1ast 3stl
Mike 12pts 2reb 6asts
Cat 8pts 4reb 4ast 4stl
K9 10pts 9reb 1ast 1stl

Big Nasty 10pts in 8 min along with 1reb 1ast*


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> How many pts does Peja have so far???
> 
> He's playing great on defense. And also making shots.


Check the box score. Above. ^^


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *End of 3rd.
> 
> Kings 84*
> Sonics 80
> 
> *Peja 27pts 4reb 1ast 3stl
> Mike 12pts 2reb 6asts
> Cat 8pts 4reb 4ast 4stl
> K9 10pts 9reb 1ast 1stl
> 
> Big Nasty 10pts in 8 min along with 1reb 1ast*


Nice. :greatjob:

Peja with 27pts. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja in 2nd quater has jammed his left wrist.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen with two and now its a two point game.

Kings 84-82 Sonics


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Peja in 2nd quater has jammed his left wrist.


damn, something has to always happen to us.


----------



## Pejavlade

Big Nasty giving us some nice mintues of the bench. :clap: He drew a foul on Fortson. Makes both free throws.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 85-82 Sonics

4thQ with 11:15 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Thank you refs. Fortons 5 personal fouls.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a pull up from the top of the key.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat once again. :yes:

Kings 88-85 Sonics

Allen with a three. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Ray 35pts we need to contain him right now. Common Kings play some D.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

James with a strong move. :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade

Willamson is doing a great job drawing fouls. :clap: Time for Peja to come back in.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

1 point game.

Concentrate guys. Win or this will be it.


----------



## Pejavlade

Charge on Brad Miller.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Willamson is doing a great job drawing fouls. :clap: Time for Peja to come back in.



He's back. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Dang, Allen with another 3. 

They take the lead.


----------



## Pejavlade

What the hell is wrong with this guy, hes been hiting every kind of shoot possiable. Put Maurice on him, or play hard D this is getting riduclous.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> What the hell is wrong with this guy, hes been hiting every kind of shoot possiable. Put Maurice on him, or play hard D this is getting riduclous.


I know man. :nonono:


Adelman sucks at times.


----------



## Pejavlade

I dont like Willamson taking that outside shoot he should drive in and draw the foul on James.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice is about to check in. I think.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, 4 points lead for them.

Kings 88-92 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Never mind its Kenny.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Daniels with a three and a foul. :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow, we are falling apart here.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Never mind its Kenny.


Yeah, I was about to say.


----------



## Pejavlade

Guess whos not getting the ball. PEJA


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow, we are falling apart here.


I know man. It's like they think its nothing important.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Need to make a shot now. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Give it to Peja this possesion.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Guess whos not getting the ball. PEJA


It's Adelmans fault. Should tell his players to give him thedamn ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Collison with 2 and a foul. 

Damn it man. They're making shots and getting fouled.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ok, what kind of foul was that Brad comon.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Give it to Peja this possesion.


It's like they don't trust him.


----------



## Pejavlade

How many times has Peja shot this quater? :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I can see now why Peja would demand a trade. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

There's still time to get back in.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I can see now why Peja would demand a trade. :nonono:


Thats a really good point, but maybe Rick doesn't want Peja to have the ball in the 4th.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

If we lose this game we won't be able to beat them in Seattle, but even if we do they have another 2 games to beat us. :brokenhea


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> There's still time to get back in.


If he makes this foul shot we will be down 8 with 6min.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Thats a really good point, but maybe Rick doesn't want Peja to have the ball in the 4th.


Then he should be fired. 

Peja has 27 points and you don't want to give him the ball??

What has Seattle done??? Give the ball to Allen the whole time and loook where they are.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

damn, Peja misses a three.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 90-98 Sonics

4thQ with 5:30 left....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

+10 on rebounds in the second half for Seattle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I agree with the commentator about if Vlade and CWebb were here it would be better.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja played good D on Ray that last possesion.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 91-98 Sonics


Gotta make some stops and make some shots.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Nothing is going right for us.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow refs you are beyond terrible, you missed a travel on James and you call a offensive on Kings. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja with 2. 

Kings 93-100 SOnics


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow refs you are beyond terrible, you missed a travel on James and you call a offensive on Kings. :clap:


Refs suck period.


----------



## Pejavlade

100- 95 Sonics. 3:51 left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

You saw the shot Thomas made??

If a seattle player had done the same thing he would have also gotten a free throw to go with it. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

There's always hope we'll get better next year. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You saw the shot Thomas made??
> 
> If a seattle player had done the same thing he would have also gotten a free throw to go with it. :nonono:


Maybe a flagrant. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja misses a three. :sad:


----------



## Pejavlade

What the hell was that Bibby?


----------



## Pejavlade

Refs suck that was all ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 95-101 Sonics

4thQ with 2:56 left....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Refs suck that was all ball.


Time to get that refs suck avatar again.


----------



## Pejavlade

We are shooting 28% this quater. Nice pass by Peja.


----------



## Pejavlade

Make both, few more stops guys and makes and we can win this thing. GO KINGS.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

5 point game again.

DEFENSE!!! DEFENSE!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Get a rebound for gods sake. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

That was a travel on Nick.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn it. 

Daniels with 2.

Kings 97-104 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

We need to get some quick buckets, common Kings get it done.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby makes both.

Kings 98-104 Sonics


Once again a 6 pt game. Gotta make a stop.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SuperSonics Time Out. 

Man it's gonna suck if we lose. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

You know where we can find a good lake PejaVlade??

I'll invite the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

man that sucks.

Allen with another 3.


43 points from him. DAMNNITTTT!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Well Ray has done it single handly beat us today.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

It's over. Fin. End. Capput. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Well Ray has done it single handly beat us today.


True. Was lucky at time though. Like the last time. :boohoo:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 98-107 Sonics

4thQ with 1:02 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby gets fouled.

Free throws coming up.


----------



## Pejavlade

We can never get those and 1's to fall.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Whats wrong with BIbby, couldn't make either one.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Game 5 is Tuesday and that will be the last time we see our Kings for a while.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Whats wrong with BIbby, couldn't make either one.


4-17 shooting today, maybe its the mintues hes playing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ridnour sucked tonight. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> 4-17 shooting today, maybe its the mintues hes playing.


I think so. No BoJax and House during second half.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

BoJax coming back in. Too late now. :dead:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're not even taking Allen out. Shows how much respect they have for us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

And after the game we get to listen to charles and kenney talk BS about us. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Why they making the game longer. It's over guys. 

Kings 100-113 Sonics


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 102-115 Sonics

GAME OVER!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

I can guarntee a win next game, Rick will watch the tapes and we will win.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, that hurts watching them celebrate.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I can guarntee a win next game, Rick will watch the tapes and we will win.


I'm not sure about that. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen with 45 points. Career game from him.


Me with 8001 posts. Career posting from me. :laugh: :sad:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I'm not sure about that. :whoknows:


Will Ray have another 45 point game, I highly doubt it and will he shoot 61% :eek8: I dont know about that. Bibby will step up we will come out angry and win the next game. I will bet all my points on that game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We had the lead and lost the damn game. I'm speechless.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Allen with 45 points. Career game from him.
> 
> 
> Me with 8001 posts. Career posting from me. :laugh: :sad:


Congrats. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Will Ray have another 45 point game, I highly doubt it and will he shoot 61% :eek8: I dont know about that. Bibby will step up we will come out angry and win the next game. I will bet all my points on that game.


I'll bet 10ooo and that will be it. 

We have 1% chance of winning in KeyArena. They play great there and they'll try and finish the series and rest.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Congrats. :banana:


Thank you. :greatjob:


----------



## Twix

What a tough lost...

It really sucks that our offense just went totally sucky in the 2nd half. Kings shot themselves in their foot. Sonics became so hot in the 4th QTR it was just too hard to stop them...especially RAY ALLEN!!!  I thought Ray force half of his shots in the 2nd half..and he still made 90% of them!!  Then when it came to Bibby, Pedja and Cuttino, none of them can make their shots (especially 3s). :no: So when you struggle on offense and Ray Allen goes on a hot shoot streak, that equals to a lost. 

I thought Bibby played HORRIBLE. This is probably the worst playoff series he have ever played.

I also blame News10 for the lost. They kept showing stats of how good the Kings are at home in the Playoffs. I kept thinking, stop showing those stats, it'll probably jinx!! Looks like it did. :nonono:

All I ask for in game 5 is the Kings players to play their best. GO KINGS! :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> What a tough lost...
> 
> It really sucks that our offense just went totally sucky in the 2nd half. Kings shot themselves in their foot. Sonics became so hot in the 4th QTR it was just too hard to stop them...especially RAY ALLEN!!!  I thought Ray force half of his shots in the 2nd half..and he still made 90% of them!!  Then when it came to Bibby, Pedja and Cuttino, none of them can make their shots (especially 3s). :no: So when you struggle on offense and Ray Allen goes on a hot shoot streak, that equals to a lost.
> 
> I thought Bibby played HORRIBLE. This is probably the worst playoff series he have ever played.
> 
> I also blame News10 for the lost. They kept showing stats of how good the Kings are at home in the Playoffs. I kept thinking, stop showing those stats, it'll probably jinx!! Looks like it did. :nonono:
> 
> All I ask for in game 5 is the Kings players to play their best. GO KINGS! :king:



I think so too that News10 jinxed us but Allen killed us. :nonono:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I think so too that News10 jinxed us but Allen killed us. :nonono:


Sonics won all because of Ray Allen. He basically carried the team in the 2nd half. If he would have missed half of his shots, there would have been a better chance of the Kings winning. When Sonics went on that run in 4th, they realized they had a chance to steal the game and all the players started to play much better. Then Kings' offense went stagnant and they also missed some good looks. :dead: :brokenhea 

But the Sonics won the game because of Ray.

I wonder if Sonics are going to resign him???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Sonics won all because of Ray Allen. He basically carried the team in the 2nd half. If he would have missed half of his shots, there would have been a better chance of the Kings winning. When Sonics went on that run in 4th, they realized they had a chance to steal the game and all the players started to play much better. Then Kings' offense went stagnant and they also missed some good looks. :dead: :brokenhea
> 
> But the Sonics won the game because of Ray.
> 
> I wonder if Sonics are going to resign him???


They sure need too. Otherwise they're going to suck. Maybe they can go after Michael Redd?? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Gotta say this though:

Congratulations to the Sonics and their fans. You guys deserve it. Hope you beat San Antone. :groucho:

:greatjob:


----------



## G-Force

After giving up 68 points in the first half, the Sonics came out and played darn good defense in the second half, especially in the fourth quarter. Yes, Ray had a ginormous night offensively, but Ray and the rest of the Sonics got it done by playing better defense in the second half. I really did not want this series to be tied after tonight, and the Sonics got it done, in Arco Arena after being down by 19 points of all places.

G-Force


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Time to face facts. Seatle is a very good team, and the Kings couldn't even go .500 on the road this season when they had games against New Orleans and Atlanta to balance out the better teams. This series is pretty much over. I believed that if they won this game we could take 1 of the last 2 on the road and win the last one at home, but there's pretty much 0 chance now. 

All of the Kings problems came to me in an epiphany with about 6 minutes left. We used to have a player that could create offense for himself (C-Webb, pre-knee injury, of course) so when we were getting burned by someone on the opposing team, we could make a defensive substitution, because not everyone on the floor needed to be able to score for us to produce offensively. But now we have no one who can create, so even when Allen and James are killing us, Adleman doesn't put in Ostertag or Evans to defend, because he thinks our offense will die without all 5 guys being scorers. Personally, I disagreed with this, as I was begging him to put both in, since we were just tossing up outside shots on offense anyways, but I see the quandry he's in. 

Realistically, this was a transition season. I really hope in the offseason the Kings can do as well as the Mavs did last year in keeping most of their core, and making changes to the complection of their team to rejuvinate their title run. We know the roles that Bibby, Miller, and Peja can be succcessful in, now they have to be put in those roles. With the other players, I'm sure Petrie will do the right thing. 

We miss DC so much in this series it isn't even funny. And this is only highlighted by the fact that the guy we got from him has forced like 25 shots since game 1. I don't think a team can be competative with as little a perimeter defensive presense as this team has. And we have been seeing the negative effects of playing without an interior defender for years now. 

We can't light teams up like we used to, so we need to improve in basically all types of D, but besides that, this team needs something going towards the hoop on offense, because chucking up long 2 after long 2 wasn't working well enough to compete even before Webber was traded. I really hope we keep Corliss though, we can shoot well enough that he provides just the touch of inside offense we need.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Time to face facts. Seatle is a very good team, and the Kings couldn't even go .500 on the road this season when they had games against New Orleans and Atlanta to balance out the better teams. This series is pretty much over. I believed that if they won this game we could take 1 of the last 2 on the road and win the last one at home, but there's pretty much 0 chance now.
> 
> All of the Kings problems came to me in an epiphany with about 6 minutes left. We used to have a player that could create offense for himself (C-Webb, pre-knee injury, of course) so when we were getting burned by someone on the opposing team, we could make a defensive substitution, because not everyone on the floor needed to be able to score for us to produce offensively. But now we have no one who can create, so even when Allen and James are killing us, Adleman doesn't put in Ostertag or Evans to defend, because he thinks our offense will die without all 5 guys being scorers. Personally, I disagreed with this, as I was begging him to put both in, since we were just tossing up outside shots on offense anyways, but I see the quandry he's in.
> 
> Realistically, this was a transition season. I really hope in the offseason the Kings can do as well as the Mavs did last year in keeping most of their core, and making changes to the complection of there team to rejuvinate their title run. We know the roles that Bibby, Miller, and Peja can be succcessful in, not they have to be put in those roles. With the other players, I'm sure Petrie will do the right thing.
> 
> We miss DC so much in this series it isn't even funny. And this is only highlighted by the fact that the guy we got from him has forced like 25 shots since game 1. I don't think a team can be competative with as little a perimeter defensive presense as this team has. And we have been seing the negative effects of playing without an interior defender for years now.
> 
> We can't light teams up like we used to, so we need to improve in basically all types of D, but besides that, this team needs something going towards the hoop on offense, because chucking up long 2 after long 2 wasn't working well enough to compete even before Webber was traded. I really hope we keep Corliss though, we can shoot well enough that he provides just the touch of inside offense we need.


Great analysis maKINGSofgreatness. :greatjob:

Enjoyed reading it and I totally agree with you.


----------



## Peja Vu

Bibby had 1 point in the 2nd half and Peja didn't score in the last 14 minutes :dead:

Awful...


----------



## Peja Vu

A few postgame quotes from the news:

Mobley - Devestated, we let one guy beat us.

Bibby - I'm pissed.

Williamson - We still have light, Tuesday it is 'win or go home'


Sorry, my short term memory stinks


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*seriously...what is up with Peja...I was expecting better from him, especially without C-Webb....*


----------



## Peja Vu

This picture says it all....


----------



## The_Franchise

Peja is struggling again during the 4th quarter. The only thing I can think of is stamina, could Seattle wearing him down while he constantly comes off screens? Yeah he's done it his entire career but this Sacramento team just doesn't move the ball as much as they used to. The offense goes stagnant far too often, and shots end up being rushed.

Sacramento's defense was god awful tonight... they were scared to guard Ray Allen. I love what Adelman does on offense but this Kings team hasn't played defense in a long, long time.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Peja is struggling again during the 4th quarter. The only thing I can think of is stamina, could Seattle wearing him down while he constantly comes off screens? Yeah he's done it his entire career but this Sacramento team just doesn't move the ball as much as they used to. The offense goes stagnant far too often, and shots end up being rushed.
> 
> Sacramento's defense was god awful tonight... they were scared to guard Ray Allen. I love what Adelman does on offense but this Kings team hasn't played defense in a long, long time.


Maybe its because the Kings inability to pass to Peja in the 4th quater.


----------



## Twix

It's true, the Kings didn't play great D. But regardless, I still think Ray would have made his shots. He was just playing great and so hot. There was an article before Game 3 that said Sonics were practicing in ARCO. The lights went out and Ray was still making his shots in the dark!  (Ray also mentioned this in the post-game interview.) So the guy already knew the floor blindfolded.



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> We miss DC so much in this series it isn't even funny.


Good analysis. 

I agree, this series we miss Doug. But we miss a lot of players like CWebb and Vlade. Still, can't look at the past and say "if we would have this player..." What's done is done. I will say, if it was the Vlade, CWebb, and Doug core still, and we're down 1-3, I'll be twice more disappointed. But then again, I don't think Kings will be in the 6th seed facing Sonics, I see them in a more higher seed with those 3 core.


----------



## underhill_101

Pejavlade said:


> Maybe its because the Kings inability to pass to Peja in the 4th quater.


i agree... bibby did it a good job in the 1st half gettin peja the ball and gettin him his shots. but that dissaperaed in the 2nd half... mainly the 4th Q. peja had been shooting well all game and its up to the PG to make sure he keeps getting his shots so he doesnt go cold. if peja doesnt get his touches he wont look as involved in the game. the 27 foot 3 pointer that bibby took with 21 secs. left on the shot clock is a prime example of the selfishness he was playin with in the 4th Q


----------



## Twix

^I think the reason why Bibby shot that was because he kept thinking, "I have to do something. The team needs me." That's what happen when you become the clutch player for the team. Doing that is either going to hurt or help the team. Of course they should have played more unselfish and move the ball more, but too many new guys wanting to make something happen (mostly Cat and Bibby) to help the team win. They've done it in the past and the Kings actually won, so they tried again but this time it didn't work. Pedja's also not a guy that calls for the ball, so he'll never get the ball unless the play is set for him or it just happen to be in his hand.


----------



## underhill_101

he still should have looked around for an open team mate or tried to run a play and in those didnt work then you can still take the exact same shot with 3 secs left on the shot clock


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics notes: Adelman's comments anger Seattle's coach 



> Seattle SuperSonics coach Nate McMillan blew the whistle on Kings coach Rick Adelman on Sunday.
> 
> A day after Adelman voiced his frustrations about the level of physical play not being called by officials in the first three games of the first-round playoff series, McMillan said the Kings coach was attempting to "put a target on (the backs) of our bigs for working hard, doing honest work."
> 
> Adelman had pointed toward the Sonics forwards, calling Reggie Evans a flopper and stating that Danny Fortson just "makes free throws, pushes you and mugs people." Adelman and his staff contacted the league via e-mail Saturday about their complaints.
> 
> "We don't play playoff basketball in skirts," McMillan said. "It's physical basketball. The intensity level goes up.
> 
> "We're calling the league, too. We're not e-mailing the league, but we're calling the league too on some of the calls that Danny got. I understand what Rick is doing, trying to allow his players to gain an advantage by trying to go through the press to get to the officials."
> 
> While the fouls called on each team have been close (72 on the Kings, 67 on the Sonics), Seattle shot 92 free throws to Sacramento's 66 in the first three games.
> 
> *Fortson and Evans took exception to Adelman's comments, including Adelman's remark that Evans "goes down when the air conditioning goes on."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Fortson, Williamson banging for the buck 



> Corliss Williamson was talking about the first time he bumped bellies and biceps with Danny Fortson back in the day - in this case, the mid-1990s - and came to this simple conclusion:
> 
> Time hasn't made the collisions of mass humanity any easier on the joints. The bruising forwards are heavier now, their elbows coiled with more spring-action muscle and purpose.
> 
> An underlying black-and-blue theme in this first-round series has been the inside wars, including Williamson of the Kings (and Arkansas) and Fortson of the Seattle SuperSonics (and Cincinnati).
> 
> "We've been banging against each other since the Maui Classic from back in college," Williamson said before Game 4 at Arco Arena, where he outscored Fortson 12-6.
> 
> *"We look like we really get into it - and it does get physical - but we've got a mutual respect for each other," Williamson said. "There's always respect for the tough guys. I know people complain about guys like Danny, but I guarantee you, everyone would love to have a guy like that."*
> 
> Fortson said he, too, can relate to what Williamson provides, and both wonder where the justice is in the officiating.
> 
> "I mean, I've got Corliss Williamson. It's not like I'm out there against some pansy," Fortson said, defending his physicality. "I've got someone who is going to knock my teeth out if I don't play (hard)."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jackson, rest of bench fall flat 



> Bobby Jackson was about as effective as he was for much of the season, when he had a cast on his left wrist and was stashed behind the bench to heal and observe.
> 
> The Kings' most dynamic and reliable reserve was uncharacteristically off Sunday night when he absolutely had to be on, as if he had never set foot on the Arco Arena floor. He produced nothing: no points, no rebounds, no assists, no steals, not even a personal foul.
> 
> Jackson wasn't alone in his bench misery, with the Kings receiving minimal impact from their three reserves as coach Rick Adelman made it clear he was going to win or lose Game 4 against the Seattle SuperSonics with the horses that helped win Game 3.
> 
> Corliss Williamson provided 12 points, but he had all of one rebound. He had two offensive fouls about the time the snowball was rampaging toward full Seattle rout mode.
> 
> Darius Songaila managed four points and three rebounds in his 11 minutes, and that was that. Maurice Evans, Eddie House, Greg Ostertag and Brian Skinner did not play - coach's decision. Of the lot, Evans might have helped chase down Ray Allen, who had a playoff career-high of 45 points.
> 
> House understood after not playing in Game 3 that he might not play much the rest of the way, not with the Kings needing to milk every minute out of Mike Bibby and with Jackson also in the mix. Ostertag didn't play in Game 3 either, with Adelman preferring an offensive lineup, and Skinner hasn't been himself since jamming both thumbs six weeks ago.
> 
> *"It's disappointing that we didn't protect our home court when we were up 19 in the first half," Evans said. "I know I wanted to help. I know I have contributed this season. The competitor in me wanted to be out there, and I was thinking that I could chase Ray around and make him work. It was hard, because it was frustrating. We saw fatigue, but those (starters) were the ones who (gave the Kings the big leads).*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Neither Sonics, nor trash talk stopped 



> There was a similarity between these Seattle SuperSonics and all the trash talk that came with their first-round playoff matchup against the Kings.
> 
> Neither one stopped.
> 
> Not before Sunday night's tipoff, when everyone from Sonics coach Nate McMillan to forwards Reggie Evans and Danny Fortson sent angry barbs toward their counterparts.
> 
> Not early in the second quarter, when the Sonics faced a 19-point deficit and the Kings looked ready to even the series.
> 
> And certainly not after the Sonics came back for a momentum-snatching 115-102 victory in Game 4, quieting the Arco Arena crowd while going far from quietly themselves.
> 
> Evans did a little hippity-hop at halfcourt with 1:02 left in the game, never mind he wasn't even playing. Ray Allen had just hit his sixth three-pointer of the night, putting the Kings down 107-98 and inches from a 3-1 hole. Evans taunted Kings fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: Kings go poof, right before your very eyes 



> The Seattle SuperSonics had a star. The Kings had a wing and two prayers.
> 
> The Sonics had a fourth-quarter presence. The Kings hid in plain sight.
> 
> The Sonics can win this playoff series Tuesday night in Seattle because they have an insanely good player, Ray Allen, who understands exactly what it means to step up and grab the moment.
> 
> But the Sacramento Kings, here in 2005, have magic. And here it is: They can vanish into thin air, even while you're looking right at them.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic, quarters one through three: 10 of 15 field goals, 27 points.
> 
> Stojakovic in the fourth period: Three misses.
> 
> Mike Bibby, quarters one through three: 4 of 11 field goals, 12 points, six assists.
> 
> Bibby in the fourth: Six misses.
> 
> "They got physical," Kings coach Rick Adelman said of the Sonics on defense in the second half, when Sacramento scored, let's see here, 34 points in 24 minutes. "And we got tunnel vision."











Peja Stojakovic, who had 27 points after three quarters, wipes his face in the fourth period, when he was scoreless.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Kings have no answer for guard 



> The ball was in the air with two ticks remaining on the shot clock, as Ray Allen's 6-foot-5 frame faded into the sideline, almost into the front row of spectators. It was a ridiculous shot, really, an off-balance heave over the outstretched reaches of 7-foot Brad Miller.
> 
> "I wouldn't call it lucky," the Sonics veteran said afterward, "because I practice those shots all the time."
> 
> But it was what it was, the final indignity, maybe even the pivotal scene of this Kings postseason. On a night when Arco Arena was as boisterous as it has been in years, with his club already holding the series edge, Allen shot early, shot often, shot down the Kings. He was virtually unstoppable, a second-half virtuoso, the most prolific scorer in these playoffs thus far.
> 
> And when the locals had their chance to respond? To demonstrate that they possessed whatever it is that quality teams own in the deciding segments of a game that could have squared this best-of-seven series?
> 
> The Kings came up short ... came up long ... came up tossing airballs ... came up without any answers or any composure whatsoever.
> 
> After trailing by 19 early, the Sonics scored the first six points of the second half and continued right along.
> 
> "I wouldn't say they played bad defense," Allen said after scorching his opponents for a playoff career-high 45 points, including 26 in the deciding second half. "I got into a rhythm, and I just felt good. A playoff game like this on the road is as good as it gets."
> 
> *The Kings should be used to this by now, as should the home crowd. Kobe Bryant feasted on the local scene. Now Ray Allen's name can be added to the mix of stars who enjoy the surroundings so much, they attack the record book, silencing the crowd with one stroke after another, exposing the defense for what it is: almost always inadequate. And while good defense doesn't necessarily mean low-bridging or cheap-shotting, there was no way the Kings were going to win this series without matching muscle with bigger muscles, at least figuratively.*











Seattle's Ray Allen bumps chests with teammate Reggie Evans in the fourth quarter of Sunday's Game 4 victory at Arco Arena. Allen had a lot to celebrate after scoring a playoff career-high 45 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Big Ray, little hope 



> Kings guard Cuttino Mobley had a better perspective than most regarding Sacramento's 115-102 loss Sunday night to the Seattle SuperSonics in Game 4 of their Western Conference first-round series.
> 
> The Sonics, who overcame a 19-point second-quarter deficit, took a 3-1 lead in the best-of-seven series largely behind the shooting of guard Ray Allen, who scored a career playoff-high 45 points, 26 in the second half.
> 
> Allen made 17 of 28 field-goal attempts, including six three-pointers, while primarily being defended by Mobley.
> 
> "Very devastating," said Mobley, who suffered through his own poor shooting night (7 of 18 from the field). "Ray had 45. I don't know. I mean, we basically got (beaten) by one man."
> 
> That's where Mobley's perspective was a little cloudy or maybe shaken by the vast number of screens set for Allen by Seattle's big men. Certainly, small forward Rashard Lewis and center Jerome James played an important role in the Sonics' win.
> 
> However, no team completes a large comeback without some help from the opponent. And the Kings helped plenty by allowing the Sonics' defense to take them out of their offense.
> 
> *The Kings scored 68 points in the first half and 34 in the second, with the final few just giveaways by Seattle's defense.*
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman was a little dazed following the game.
> 
> "I don't know what happened," Adelman said of the second half. "We weren't patient."











Seattle's Ray Allen shoots over Sacramento's Corliss Williamson during a 45-point performance that gave the Sonics a 3-1 series edge.









Seattle's Rashard Lewis finishes off a slam on top of Sacramento's Corliss Williamson. Lewis finished with 19 points for the Sonics, who can close out the series Tuesday night in Seattle.









Kings co-owner Gavin Maloof can't bear to watch as the team falls apart in the fourth quarter.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen is Unstoppable in Win 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., May 1 (Ticker) -- Ray Allen brought the Seattle SuperSonics all the way back.
> 
> Allen scored 15 of his playoff career-high 45 points in the fourth quarter as the SuperSonics stormed back from a 19-point deficit to stun the Sacramento Kings, 115-102, and take a commanding 3-1 lead in their Western Conference first-round series.
> 
> The third-seeded SuperSonics broke the mold of the first three games, which had seen the losing team fall behind by at least 19 points and stage a rally that came up short. Seattle can wrap up its first postseason series victory since 1998 with a win at home Tuesday.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic scored 27 points to lead six players in double figures for the Kings. Guard Mike Bibby had another poor shooting game, making just 4-of-17 from the field. But he certainly wasn't alone; after shooting 52 percent (27-of-52) in the first half, Sacramento wilted to 28 percent (10-of-36) in the pivotal second half.
> 
> *"It was a tough loss, especially at home," Stojakovic said. "We've got to give Seattle credit. They made a lot of tough shots, especially Ray Allen."*











Allen scored 26 after halftime.


----------



## G-Force

Wow, you guys do great game threads over here in the Kings forum, where the KinG is indeed king. Great job.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Wow, you guys do great game threads over here in the Kings forum, where the KinG is indeed king. Great job.
> 
> G-Force


Thanks. :biggrin:

Too bad we lost the game. :brokenhea


----------

